# Hook 7



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Anybody have this unit and how well do you like it


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

It's a great unit got it on my smaller boat. When you go to purchase one look for one bundled with a mapping chip saves you a bunch of money in the long run. Unit is simple to use and install Lowrance part number: 000-12666-001


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Put a hook7 gps/ sonar on the boat in july. Been a great addition so far so good. Simple to use. good screen size. No issues I just need to play with it as I haven't done much adjusting of any settings.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the reply's. I have a Lowrance gps unit separate so don't need the map.


----------

